# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Juventus - Zonja e vjetër #2

## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje anëtarë dhe tifozë të nderuar të ekipit italian Fc Juventus, ose zonjës së vjetër.

Në këtë temë do të gjeni gjithcka në lidhje me klubin, zhvillimet më të reja, poashtu pjesmarja e anëtarëve eshte e mirëpritur.



Ju dëshirojmë debat të këndshëm.


Stafi i Forumit.

ps. Kjo temë e re u hap për arsyen se tema tjetër arriti numrin e kufizuar të postimeve (500), ju dëshirojmë debate të këndshme në këtë temë të re!

Forca Juventus!

----------


## Alex731

Shkojme me fitore, sidomos ndaj Celskit sdua tjeter.

----------


## RaPSouL

Para Chelseat kemi këtë fundjavë një ndeshje shumë të vështirë kundër Napolit të cilën patjetër duhet ta fitojmë nëse mendojmë të kemi ambicie për titull.

----------


## RaPSouL

Lista e lojtarëve që janë thirur nga Ranieri për ndeshjen kundër Napolit.

1 Buffon
3 Chiellini
4 Mellberg
7 Salihamidzic
8 Amauri
9 Iaquinta
10 Del Piero
11 Nedved
13 Manninger
17 Trezeguet
18 Poulsen
19 Marchisio
20 Giovinco
21 Grygera
22 Sissoko
28 Molinaro
30 Tiago
32 Marchionni
33 Legrottaglie

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Legjenda e Juventusit dhe Italisë, Alessandro del Piero, e ka paralajmëruar Chelsean se është kryer vetëm gjysma e përballjes ndërmjet tyre dhe se Zonja e Vjetër do ti eliminojë ata në ndeshjen kthyese në Torino.

Juventus është mposhtur të mërkurën mbrëma në Stamford Bridge nga Chelsea me rezultat minimal prej 1-0, edhe pse bardhezinjtë treguan lojë të mirë.

Po kthehemi nga kjo sfidë me një kënaqësi të vogël, sepse e merituam barazimin. Sido që të jetë, ndeshjen e kthimit do ta fillojmë me disavantazh, mirëpo në Torino duhet të bëjmë diçka më shumë.

Chelsea është një skuadër e madhe dhe ata e treguan këtë. Kemi respekt të madh ndaj tyre, por unë besoj se ne i kemi mundësitë për të vazhduar tutje, nëse luajmë lojën tonë.

Dënimi në mendjet tona mund të jetë arma jonë sekrete, është cituar të ketë thënë ikona e Juves për The Sun.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Florent Malouda ka shprehur dëshirën e tij për tu transferuar te skuadra kundërshtare e Chelseat në Ligën e Kampionëve, Juventus.

Anësori i Bluve e ka të vështirë të gjejë vend në formacionin bazë të Chelseat, prandaj është shprehur i hapur për tu larguar nga Stamford Bridge.

Kam dëgjuar spekulime se Juventusi më dëshiron mua dhe nuk mund të shtirem se nuk jam i interesuar.

Juve është nj skuadër e madhe, por e tillë është edhe Chelsea, dhe aktualisht jemi rivalë.

Duhet të presim së paku deri sa të kryhet edhe ndeshja kthyese, pastaj do të shohim. Janë edhe katër muaj kohë për të menduar për këtë gjë. Mirëpo nuk e mohoj se do të më pëlqente të luaja atje, ka thënë Malouda për Tuttosport*

----------


## oliinter

e sigurt qe do luaj dep piero kunder celsit ne ndeshjen e kthimit??? mbase ranieri ka ndonje ide ne momentin e fundit dhe e ul ne stol.

ky eshte vetem mendimi im.

----------


## argjenddre

eh mir ish bo maluda me shku ne juventus

----------


## Fittox

*Juventus 1-0 SSC Napoli* 

» Goals: 
  44. Claudio Marchisio

» Cards: 
 33. Nicola Legrottaglie
 90. Giorgio Chiellini

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Urime Juventusit per fitoren e sotme. Tani le te shpresojm tek nje hap fallco i interit neser , mbase roma na ben ndonje dhurate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Vazhdojmë më tutje me të njëjtin rritëm.

ps. Mos integrimi në lojë i Sissokos dhe Amaurit më bëri të parashtroj pyetjen pse?

----------


## MICHI

me breke neper kom fitut lol

----------


## oliinter

po goli i anulluar a e di njeri persene?????

apo po rikthehet moxhi hhahahahahah

----------


## Alex731

> po goli i anulluar a e di njeri persene?????
> 
> apo po rikthehet moxhi hhahahahahah


Po ti pae ndeshje apo vet ja fut kot???Gol nuk pate te anuluar psi qe ende pa shenuar referi ndaloi lojen aty as qe pate gole qe te ishte i anuluar, po juve gjithnje mereni me punet e tjereve....

----------


## Alex731

> me breke neper kom fitut lol


Sigurisht ke pare naj ndeshje te Interit duke fituar dhe tjane perzier kabllat dhe nuk din cka flet, po jemi mesuar neve me tifozet e deshtakave.

----------


## Alex731

> Vazhdojmë më tutje me të njëjtin rritëm.
> 
> ps. Mos integrimi në lojë i Sissokos dhe Amaurit më bëri të parashtroj pyetjen pse?


Amauri luajti ne ndehsjen me Celskin dhe pate radhen ne bankine, edhe Sissoco luajti por edhe pate nje lundim te vogel ne ndeshjen me Celskin kshu qe nuk rezikoi per me shume.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Amauri luajti pak kunder Napolit dhe Sissoko mund te kete qendruar ne stol per shkak se u vra ne ndeshjen me Chelsea por mendoj se do jene te dy ne fushe ne ndeshjen e kthimit.

Urime per fitoren me Napolin.

Forza Juventus  :shkelje syri: 

Ps: Goli i anulluar per Napolin ishte per pozicion jashte loje.Ju fakirat e Inter shikojeni videon dhe mbylleni sqepin.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Po vazhduam me kete hap dmth vetem me fitore jam i sigurt qe juvja ka per te fituar kampionatin sepse interi po i jep shenjat e lodhjes avash avash do i dorzoj celsat por le te shpresojm qe juvja te jet aty kur interi ti dorzoj. 

Per mendimin tim deri tani juventusi ka ber nje pune te shkelqyer si skuader e re qe eshte. Eshte ne 3 kompeticione dhe ka shanse qe ti fitoj qe te 3 keto. Thjesht duhet qe ata lojtar qe kan ber kete pune te mire deri tani duhet ta vazhdojn dhe me tej dhe mos te dorezohen.

----------


## RaPSouL

Goli i anuluar i Napolit ishte padyshim në pozitë jasht loje, lojtari Napolitan është me pjesën e sipërme të trupit i avancuar më shumë se lojtarët e Juves, kështu që goli ishte jo i regullt.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Kush di ndonje informacion me teper ne lidhje me stadiumin e ri Delle Alpi se po shifsha ne youtube per kete stadium dhe spo me besohet ajo qe pashe. 

Ka ndonje qe te me thot eshte e vertet ajo qe ndodhet ne youtube?

----------

